

Paying a 'professional' to review my SaaS product? - ap22213

I have a fairly narrowly-targeted MVP that I aim to release as a SaaS product, soon.  It will be targeted at web developers, bloggers, or even just people with tumblr pages.  It will come with an API, JavaScript libraries, and documentation.<p>I&#x27;ve never released this sort of product for this type of market before.  I want to have my design and functionality nailed down, well before I release, so people take me seriously.<p>How would I get people who are very experienced in these markets (like many of you) to critically review this, beforehand?  Is there a service that lets me pay experienced professionals for review?
======
canopygrove
Wouldn't it be better to offer the service for free initially and get people
hooked? If you are willing to "pay" to get visitors, this seems like a way to
do it while building your future customer base. If you pay someone to review
it, their feedback won't be very valuable - you want to hear feedback from
people who will actually use the system.

I'm not an expert in any of this, and have not launched a product of my own.
So take it all with a grain of salt.

Good luck!

------
centdev
I'd be happy to review for free.

